# Any info/reviews of the Soundblaster E3 and E1?



## Daegalus

So I am very particular about the way I want to setup my on-the-go setup. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD598s and I just purchased a cable + mic for them that connects to the single jack connection on most portable devices and laptops nowadays. I want to use them on my desktop when I game/listen to music + voice chat and I want to be able to take them on the go and use them with my phone and still be able to pick up calls or control the audio. Which puts me in a predicament as most of the quality DAC/Amps don't have mic. I would love to get into things with an E07K or E17 or even an E18, but none have a good mic passthrough. I am also a newbie to the whole audiophile scene and I am not as hardcore about sound as most.
  
 So enough of the preamble. I was just looking through Creative's site, maybe planning to get another X-Fi Go! (gave my other one to my GF) when I saw 2 new products, the E1 and the E3. The E3 doesn't seem to be out just yet, but hte E1 is, and they are directly poised to replace the X-Fi Go! especially the E1 which seem like a direct replacement. Also the E3 looks great, a bit pricier and probably not as good as a proper FiiO, but just from what I understand it seems good. It can function as a DAC/AMP if plugged into the USB or be a Bluetooth DAC/AMP for phones or PCs.
  
 The key to the E3 is it can be used to handle calls when in bluetooth mode from a phone. and on a PC function as a Audio Card replacement, especially if you use onboard integrated chips like Realtek.
  
 Question though, has anyone tested these, or tried them? They really look like the ideal middle-ground and compromise for a mobile setup. the E1 is out now, and it seems the E3 is on the verge or releasing but not quite out yet. I am tempted to buy both (I can give the E1 to my gf later to replace the aging X-Fi Go! I gave her that she uses for a pair of G230's from Logitech for gaming to connect to her laptop because she is too lazy to get a joiner cable to convert her separated Mic + headphone jacks into a 4 connection single jack.)
  
 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e3
 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e1
  
 This would be my first AMP, and I can at least compare it to th X-Fi Go! as a dac. But even if I get these and try to do a review, it won't be worth much because I don't have much to compare to.


----------



## ClieOS

Have the E1 with me and will write a review soonish. Yes, it doesn't quite compare to FiiO in SQ, but I am truly wowed by the set of features Creative is able to build into the little device. E1 is an USB DAC, a standalone amp, has a build-in mic for PC / smartphone, supports for PC headset with mic and recording, and a set of software feature that will likely to please PC gamer.


----------



## Daegalus

Well that was enough to convince me to buy an E1 (hell I used the x-fi go for half a year as my primary card). Plus I had $30 in gift card value on Amazon, so I just bought one for $17. They are going for $40 on amazon.


----------



## sleepykm

Any real reviews would be much appreciated.

Opinions comparing these amps to the Fiio E6, CMoy Amd PA2V2 are also welcome.


----------



## sleepykm

clieos said:


> Have the E1 with me and will write a review soonish. Yes, it doesn't quite compare to FiiO in SQ, but I am truly wowed by the set of features Creative is able to build into the little device. E1 is an USB DAC, a standalone amp, has a build-in mic for PC / smartphone, supports for PC headset with mic and recording, and a set of software feature that will likely to please PC gamer.




So how does the E1 compare to the Fiio E6?
Looking to buy my first amp, so I'm asking.


----------



## ClieOS

sleepykm said:


> Any real reviews would be much appreciated.
> 
> Opinions comparing these amps to the Fiio E6, CMoy Amd PA2V2 are also welcome.


 
  


sleepykm said:


> So how does the E1 compare to the Fiio E6?
> Looking to buy my first amp, so I'm asking.


 
  
 The performance is roughly in between E6 and PA2V2, more or less, and lesser than cmoyBB. Just to give you some idea, the headphone driver chip inside E1 is the same one found in E07K. However, Creative is good enough to have two of this chip individually driving both headphone-out, so connecting two headphones won't degrade the overall SQ.


----------



## sleepykm

clieos said:


> The performance is roughly in between E6 and PA2V2, more or less, and lesser than cmoyBB. Just to give you some idea, the headphone driver chip inside E1 is the same one found in E07K. However, Creative is good enough to have two of this chip individually driving both headphone-out, so connecting two headphones won't degrade the overall SQ.




Thanks. 
That sounds like good news.
Fiio is probably feeling the heat because of this... MicroUSB, PC DAC and ~20 hours of battery life are all points in favour of the E1.
They should probably design an E6 successor now.... Portable sources like the One M8 and the G3 make micro amps look redundant...

Hopefully the E1 will be easily available here in India as Creative has a robust distribution network here...


----------



## Daegalus

I just got the E1 and tested it out with a few songs I tested with when I modded my 558s the other day. I can already tell the difference. There are certain things I couldnt hear before that I can now. And it doubles as a great audio card on my PC. I just need to find my OTG cable so I can connect it to my phone. (it does not come with one). So far its a great buy for $40. I can't wait for the E3.
  
 I also noticed just now it has a built-in microphone, and with the option of plugging in a proper 4 pole microphone connection. And it can amp with a line-in source using a 3.5mm jack, so you can use it with any phone even if you dont plug in an usb and handle calls that way


----------



## Pensel

daegalus said:


> I just got the E1 and tested it out with a few songs I tested with when I modded my 558s the other day. I can already tell the difference. There are certain things I couldnt hear before that I can now. And it doubles as a great audio card on my PC. I just need to find my OTG cable so I can connect it to my phone. (it does not come with one). So far its a great buy for $40. I can't wait for the E3.
> 
> I also noticed just now it has a built-in microphone, and with the option of plugging in a proper 4 pole microphone connection. And it can amp with a line-in source using a 3.5mm jack, so you can use it with any phone even if you dont plug in an usb and handle calls that way


 
 Any hiss noise on IEMs?
  
 I'm interested in getting the E1 but what wondering if there are any other good alternatives. It would be plugged to my laptop most of the time.


----------



## ClieOS

Have not heard any hiss on E1 myself.


----------



## Pensel

clieos said:


> Have not heard any hiss on E1 myself.


 

 Thanks. I have a Xonar U1 which hiss and it's so frustrating to use an IEM with it.
  I hope this won't be the case for the E1.
  
 Btw, how's the sound quality of the E1? As good as PCM2704?


----------



## ClieOS

pensel said:


> Thanks. I have a Xonar U1 which hiss and it's so frustrating to use an IEM with it.
> I hope this won't be the case for the E1.
> 
> Btw, how's the sound quality of the E1? As good as PCM2704?


 
  
 You need to figure or why your Xonar U1 hiss. If it is hissing due to poor SNR of teh U1 itself, then upgrading will help. But If it is hissing due to dirty USB power, your next USB DAC might likely get affected as well.
  
 PCM2704 is the lowest end USB DAC in TI's line-up. The DAC inside E1 is at least as good. Of course it also depends on the implementation of PCM2704 that will affect is SQ.


----------



## Pensel

clieos said:


> You need to figure or why your Xonar U1 hiss. If it is hissing due to poor SNR of teh U1 itself, then upgrading will help. But If it is hissing due to dirty USB power, your next USB DAC might likely get affected as well.
> 
> PCM2704 is the lowest end USB DAC in TI's line-up. The DAC inside E1 is at least as good. Of course it also depends on the implementation of PCM2704 that will affect is SQ.



Thanks. I did some research on the Xonar U1 and quite a few reviews mentioned about unit hissing. So it might be a common problem with the U1 itself?


----------



## ClieOS

pensel said:


> Thanks. I did some research on the Xonar U1 and quite a few reviews mentioned about unit hissing. So it might be a common problem with the U1 itself?


 
  
 Maybe, never used one myself to know about it.


----------



## Korso

Not an audiophile, but I've recently bought an E1. No hissing for me with Asrock H77M-ITX and OCZ PSU (Tested in W8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04 with HD600)


----------



## Bjrmd

Just got an E3 and did a bit of testing, comparing it as a usb dac and bluetooth.  I used an android setup, sony tablet z for the usb dac, compared it to my Note 2, voodoo/wolfson playing neutron, same equalizer settings, Shure 535 with gray filters.  Very close in SQ, and since I am not a "pro" tester would leave it at that.
  
 So after confirming that the usb dac/amp combo with sensitive iems worked well went on to bluetooth.
 Was looking forward to trying aptx, but guess what-- AOSP roms and my sony z tablet(stock) don't run aptx.  It needs to be licensed and aosp do not do that type of thing.  I did not want to flash to stock(use omni with a custom kernel) so installed an aptx hack I found over at XDA.  It did work but I lost the hands free part.  However I was able to do a bit of testing with aptx.  It is way better than sbc.  There is a tiny bit of background hiss but very minimal.  The clarity is so much better than stock bluetooth, approaching wired output.  It is also overall better than the headphone out from an average phone- it was better than an S3 (non wolfson).
  
 Only criticism of the device are too many tiny buttons making it tough to adjust while walking, riding.  It is a small and light box which is good, but a better UI would have been nice.
  
 Bottom line, the usb DAC/amp is as good as my Note 2 wolfson setup wired.  The apt x is close to the same quality but make sure your phone supports it.


----------



## xrM

Anyway to fully remove the clip?


----------



## ClieOS

xrm said:


> Anyway to fully remove the clip?


 
  
 No, unless you want to mod it.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Any thoughts the E3 will work fine with ipod classic can or does bypass its dac when used with the dock? the 5th gen ipod classic has good dac so i wonder maybe can bypass the e3's and use it as an amp only.


----------



## Bjrmd

Did some rmaa testing over the weekend, definitely a ghetto setup, no load, used my PC onboard sound card but for comparison it may be helpful.  I ran my Note 2 stock, Note 2 with voodoo enabled, Note 2 using the USB dac of the E3, and finally the Note 2 through aptx bluetooth E3.  All tests were done at least twice to make sure they were consistent.
 I am aware of the problems with this type of testing even if the equipment is proper but it does kind of help in that the aptx numbers are not too bad as compared to the dac alone.  I have done a fair amount of listening now and for casual use outside, in gym hard to tell apart.
  
  
 (image missing)
 (image missing)


----------



## ClieOS

vasiliosn said:


> Any thoughts the E3 will work fine with ipod classic can or does bypass its dac when used with the dock? the 5th gen ipod classic has good dac so i wonder maybe can bypass the e3's and use it as an amp only.


 
  
 Your question is a bit confusing - do you mean whether you can use E3 as purely an amp for your iPod Classic 5th Gen? The answer is yes, but you should consider getting a line-out dock for your iPod if you haven't planned so. In fact, there's probably the only way E5 can / should be used with iPod Classic 5G as E3's DAC only supports Apple devices that run on iOS7 and above.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Yes thats what i mean. i already have ordered a fiio doc cable,  i believe is the L3, the gold plated.
 So must work with the E3 i understand...
  
 I had send email to Creative few days ago and make the same question.
 there answer was that is not possible to bypass the DAC, E3 does not have ''Direct-Mode''.


----------



## hqssui

I am wondering whether E1 save the changes (Bass,Treble etc) made through the creative studio ,so that it can be used while connecting to a portable mp3 player.. Please advise ..


----------



## hqssui

hqssui said:


> I am wondering whether E1 save the changes (Bass,Treble etc) made through the creative studio ,so that it can be used while connecting to a portable mp3 player.. Please advise ..


 
Update : Just got the reply from Creative saying this is not possible.


----------



## gerard14ph

My review of the E3.

http://headfonics.com/2014/10/the-soundblaster-e3-by-creative/


----------



## ClieOS

Here is my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/creative-sound-blaster-e3-headphone-amplifier/reviews/12031


----------



## dave650

Hoping noone minds that I dig this thread up. I bought a set of AKG K702 to send to my sister . She deserves a good headphone , and she's currently using a tablet out to some Bluetooth speaker for her music. So I think that the E3 might be a good pairing for somebody that isn't looking for the ultimate high quality set-up, can take it around the house and has the K702s, because she has a good brother .
Has anybody used this combination together from a tablet? She'll definitely just use the Bluetooth and Spotify or something. 
Who reckons it will be a good enough combo?


----------



## Bjrmd

I use an e3 with a set of shure 535s with a note 4
Excellent combo, close enough to wired as long as you have aptx running 
Without that sound is mediocre at best
See my rmaa curves in earlier thread


----------



## dave650

Sounds good, I need to learn that APTX thing and just have it set that way hopefully. 
I'll be buying the E3 for her, thanks for the words.


----------



## jdoe

How do you know if my Android Note 10.1's bluetooth is using APTX? I know it supports it, but is there anyway to know if it was successfully applied to the connect?


----------



## jdoe

I'm also using the E3 together with my ASG-1. There a clear difference when its plugged into the computer, but SQ via my iPhone 5s bluetooth is not as good as wire


----------



## ClieOS

jdoe said:


> How do you know if my Android Note 10.1's bluetooth is using APTX? I know it supports it, but is there anyway to know if it was successfully applied to the connect?


 
  
 Your Note 10.1 should say something like 'connected to aptx device'. However, sometime the message goes out rather quickly and you might miss it. In that case, just go to your BT setting, disconnect / reconnect and the message will pop up again. aptx connection is just as normal as the regular BT connection, so as long as both sides are supporting it, it will always use it and won't drop to SBC.


----------



## jdoe

Thanks. Will test that out and see if I can find that notification


----------



## jdoe

Tested and no notification can be seen. I wonder if it has to do with my firmware version.


----------



## Butter123

Anyone did any pure audio DAC comparison between the E1 and the E3? I will mainly be using it with my surface pro as a DAC when I visit starbucks and travel, but being a portable amp for my iphone is a huge plus. Currently I am using the Asus U3 as my daily portable driver, but I want something that can be used as a portable amp for my phone.
  
 Is the E3 just a bluetooth added version of the E1? Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

butter123 said:


> Anyone did any pure audio DAC comparison between the E1 and the E3? I will mainly be using it with my surface pro as a DAC when I visit starbucks and travel, but being a portable amp for my iphone is a huge plus. Currently I am using the Asus U3 as my daily portable driver, but I want something that can be used as a portable amp for my phone.
> 
> Is the E3 just a bluetooth added version of the E1? Thanks


 
  
 No, E3 isn't just a BT version of E1. The two actually has very similar amp section that based on the same chip, but the DAC section are different as E3 uses the PCM51xx from TI while E1 uses the all-in-one Conexant CX20562 codec. As far as DAC goes, E3 is better.


----------



## Butter123

clieos said:


> No, E3 isn't just a BT version of E1. The two actually has very similar amp section that based on the same chip, but the DAC section are different as E3 uses the PCM51xx from TI while E1 uses the all-in-one Conexant CX20562 codec. As far as DAC goes, E3 is better.


 
 Thanks for the very useful information. E3 it is then. Do you think it would be powerful enough for a 150ohm headphone like the sennheiser HD700 or should I move all the way up to the E5 for that for portable use.


----------



## ClieOS

butter123 said:


> Thanks for the very useful information. E3 it is then. Do you think it would be powerful enough for a 150ohm headphone like the sennheiser HD700 or should I move all the way up to the E5 for that for portable use.


 
  
 Never tried HD700 before, but E3 should be fine spec wise driving when using as DAC+amp. As for E3 vs. E5, there is no doubt E5 will win on both power and SQ, but the main question is how big a rig you are willing to carry.


----------



## illram (Jul 20, 2017)

Just got this little tiny thing. Very impressed with its size. However when hooked up via bluetooth to my Nexus 5X, when I have the E3 volume at max, and phone volume at a comfortable level, there is a very noticeable hiss when playing my music on Google Play (not in general, only when a song starts) . It goes away if I do the reverse: turn the phone volume all the way up and turn the E3 volume down until I get a comfortable listening level. Is this normal?

I hear no hiss when using the included 3.5mm cable (i.e. when just using the e3 as an amp.) I don't have a USB C converter cable to try the OTG cord with it to test if it also happens that way.

2nd question: although SBX Studio has a surround option, Windows only sees this device as stereo speakers. How does it virtualize surround without virtualizing 5.1 or 7.1 to windows? This is dependent on individual games having their own surround setting, right?


----------



## lojjik

hello,

i have a question about the e1, can the onboard mic be used when IEMs are plugged in and the E1 is not plugged in to a pc?

I'm looking for something that will do the same job as the no longer made Shure push to hear module

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shure-push-to-hear-pth-module-only.678602/


----------



## Daegalus

lojjik said:


> hello,
> 
> i have a question about the e1, can the onboard mic be used when IEMs are plugged in and the E1 is not plugged in to a pc?
> 
> ...



Yes, I believe thats how it worked. I haven't used my E1 in a long time, but the E3 works like that. I mean obviously the E1 has to be plugged into the phone as its not a wireless device, but it should work.


----------

